# Ford 5000 injection pump.



## jr in va (Apr 15, 2015)

Ford 5000 stopped dead.Checked usual stuff and bled.No fuel to injectors from pump.Plenty of fuel to it.Treated top end with algae killer since I had problems with it on another tractor.Checked oil in pump.It looked like pure fuel.Drained and re-filled with SAE 30.

What else should I check?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Huh, what kind of injection pump is that? Our Bosch's have oil in em but it comes from the engine with a drain line in the bottom, so does the Valmet with a Bosch pump in our Massey 8160. All the Roosa Masters are supposed to be full of fuel with no oil.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

mlappin said:


> Huh, what kind of injection pump is that? Our Bosch's have oil in em but it comes from the engine with a drain line in the bottom, so does the Valmet with a Bosch pump in our Massey 8160. All the Roosa Masters are supposed to be full of fuel with no oil.


Some models of Ford tractors of that vintage had Simms IP that required having their oil changed in IP housing.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jun 30, 2014)

Jr

Check to be sure return line isn't clogged.


----------



## jr in va (Apr 15, 2015)

Tx Jim said:


> Some models of Ford tractors of that vintage had Simms IP that required having their oil changed in IP housing.


Simms


----------

